
Obama is likely to appoint a Chief Technology Officer to the White House.  - makimaki
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10084006-38.html
======
jm4
There was a whole discussion about this on HN yesterday. Well, more
specifically it was about John Doerr's suggestion that Obama choose Bill Joy
as national CTO. Anyway, can we give the political stuff a rest? Take it over
to Reddit or Digg.

------
sown
In the minds of many, I guess, CTO usually relates to business.

Since this is government, though, I wonder what he will do to protect civil
rights in cyberspace. Should he appoint a Chief Cyber-rights Officer, too?

~~~
cabalamat
Give Lessig the job.

